# LTD H-338



## Sunlit Omega (Dec 18, 2011)

So, I just got back from my local Sam Ash just looking around at different things. I stumbled upon an LTD H-338 sitting on the rack. Naturally, I had to play it. So, after a solid hour of playing I realized that it was actually a sweet playing guitar. Mind you, I've never played an 8 string guitar before so I wanted to walk out with it. Sadly, being the holidays I'm flat broke. But playing this guitar taught me a few things:

1. LTD makes a decent 8 string guitar
2. Those ESP brand active pickups sound surprisingly good
3. The neck isn't anything unmanageable in your left hand.

The only real downside to it would be the small scale (25.5in.)

All in all I was impressed especially for the price. What are you thoughts about this guitar, or any of the other new LTD 8 strings?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 18, 2011)

Ibanez_Freak732 said:


> I've never played an 8 string guitar before





> The only real downside to it would be the small scale (25.5in.)



So, having played one lower end 8-string at a retail store you have already decided the scale is insufficient? 

I could understand if you had played some longer scale 8s to have a basis for comparison. 

I'm glad these aren't too bad though. I really hope they don't suffer from the dead plank syndrome that plagued my SC608B.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Dec 18, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So, having played one lower end 8-string at a retail store you have already decided the scale is insufficient?



I only meant that as a downside for those seeking to lower tuning, or those that require higher string tension. For me personally I wouldn't be terribly bothered since I'm so used to the scale from my 7620


EDIT: I just quote failed, it's been a long day


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd really like to find one of those around that I could play. I very much enjoyed the FM-408 I had a while back.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 18, 2011)

Ibanez_Freak732 said:


> EDIT: I just quote failed, it's been a long day



Fixed it. 

I do that all the time.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Dec 18, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> I'd really like to find one of those around that I could play. I very much enjoyed the FM-408 I had a while back.




It's a solid guitar considering its price. I was surprised to see it was made in China when I looked at the back of the headstock. But it was truly a solid guitar. 

I only wish they had a H-308 there that why I could have done a side by side comparison of the EMG 808's and those ESP active pickups.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Dec 21, 2011)

Reporting in for another update: 

so, I got the opportunity to play this some more the other day (put money down on a Charvel, so I had some time to kill ) 

I really like this guitar. Being what it is it feels a little cheap but if you are on a tight budget I would highly recommend it just to feel out if you like the whole 8 strings thing or not. ($499 pricetag, not terrible) just don't expect quality. I'd definitely recommend going with Agile or Shecter for a quality production 8 string. I'd love to get my hands on the H-308 but alas none of the local stores have one in stock.


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ibanez_Freak732 said:


> Reporting in for another update:
> 
> so, I got the opportunity to play this some more the other day (put money down on a Charvel, so I had some time to kill )
> 
> I really like this guitar. Being what it is it feels a little cheap but if you are on a tight budget I would highly recommend it just to feel out if you like the whole 8 strings thing or not. ($499 pricetag, not terrible) just don't expect quality. I'd definitely recommend going with Agile or Shecter for a quality production 8 string. I'd love to get my hands on the H-308 but alas none of the local stores have one in stock.




i got my 308 yesterday and i love it. im okay with EMGs and i like them so theyll stay (for now)

does the 338 have a nice grey pearloid binding on it? mine does and im curious to see if its jsut an aesthetic thing they did with the 308


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah it does have the binding on it, it's a good looking guitar. Just cause I'm curious, is your 308 made in China?


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ibanez_Freak732 said:


> Yeah it does have the binding on it, it's a good looking guitar. Just cause I'm curious, is your 308 made in China?



it is indeed made in china. its built really well it seems


----------

